# Tabela para calcular cota de neve



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2007 às 00:28)

Será certamente básico para a maioria dos users, mas será certamente de utilidade para os novatos, como eu  













*@ Moderação:* Como não existe um Forum "Documentação", coloco aqui no Geral. 
Se assim não o entenderem ou acharem que é desnecessária a tabela...sff apaguem o tópico


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: Tabela p/ calcular cota de neve*

Boa Kraliv, esta tabela irá dar jeito a muita gente! 

Queria só dizer que a cota de neve depende de mais factores que as temperaturas a 850 hPa e 500 hPa. Se nos guiassemos unicamente por esses factores, era impossivel ter nevado no passado dia 28 em Lisboa.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2007 às 00:38)

*Re: Tabela p/ calcular cota de neve*

Boas Fil,


Pois eu _sei_, ou melhor, tenho a noção disso.


No entanto creio que é uma ajuda (uma mais valia) sobretudo para iniciados básicos...como *moi-même*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2007 às 15:19)

*Re: Tabela p/ calcular cota de neve*

Ola amigos, sim essa tabela dá mto jeito para novatos como eu! Só me questiono como é possivel haver entao previsoes tao díspares, tenho a galiza ao lado e as cotas nunca sao coincidentes com este lado da fronteira, e os tugas erram sempre! Estranho! Ha coisa de 3 anos estvam os tugas a prever neve acima dos 1400 m e nevou a 500m tal como os espanhois previam, IP4 cortado, pesssoal sem aulas... Se calhar as tabelas sao diferentes... ;p E não sao casos pontuais, é sistematicamente assim, por vezes diferenças de cotas de 1000m... São coisas que me poem a pensar! Sera que vai nevar mais este ano??? Esperemos que sim! De Chaves ve-se a Cordilheira Cantabrica toda nevada Como faço para por aqui a foto?


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Tabela p/ calcular cota de neve*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola amigos, sim essa tabela dá mto jeito para novatos como eu! Só me questiono como é possivel haver entao previsoes tao díspares, tenho a galiza ao lado e as cotas nunca sao coincidentes com este lado da fronteira, e os tugas erram sempre! Estranho! Ha coisa de 3 anos estvam os tugas a prever neve acima dos 1400 m e nevou a 500m tal como os espanhois previam, IP4 cortado, pesssoal sem aulas... Se calhar as tabelas sao diferentes... ;p E não sao casos pontuais, é sistematicamente assim, por vezes diferenças de cotas de 1000m... São coisas que me poem a pensar! Sera que vai nevar mais este ano??? Esperemos que sim! De Chaves ve-se a Cordilheira Cantabrica toda nevada Como faço para por aqui a foto?



Aqui encontras as instruções para colocar as fotos.

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

*Re: Tabela p/ calcular cota de neve*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola amigos, sim essa tabela dá mto jeito para novatos como eu! Só me questiono como é possivel haver entao previsoes tao díspares, tenho a galiza ao lado e as cotas nunca sao coincidentes com este lado da fronteira, e os tugas erram sempre! Estranho! Ha coisa de 3 anos estvam os tugas a prever neve acima dos 1400 m e nevou a 500m tal como os espanhois previam, IP4 cortado, pesssoal sem aulas... Se calhar as tabelas sao diferentes... ;p E não sao casos pontuais, é sistematicamente assim, por vezes diferenças de cotas de 1000m... São coisas que me poem a pensar! Sera que vai nevar mais este ano??? Esperemos que sim! De Chaves ve-se a Cordilheira Cantabrica toda nevada Como faço para por aqui a foto?



Não sei se te estás a referir ao episódio de 18 - 20 de Fevereiro de 2003 ou ao do Carnaval de 2004.

Antigamente o IM tinha por hábito apresentar apenas uma cota de neve para todo o país. Agora parece que já vai fazendo alguma diferenciação.


----------

